# Vertex Www A6814 3519730 What Year Was It Made



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi have a very nice vertex www a6814 3519730 do you know the the year i have tryed to put photos on the forum but i do not know how i am new to computers if anyone can help me with how to put photos the forum . this is one off my best watches as most are newer divers watches and 1980s lcd i have a few old windups i have pick up over time if i see one i like.thank you woody77


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

thank you very much for the the help with puting photos on the site now i can put more of my watches on for all to see all the best woody77. i have more photos if anyone wants to see them.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hope you like it


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Here's one I had until recently










As far as I know, WWW watches were ordered in Feb 1945 for delivery between May and Dec 1945. So none of these watches saw much (if any) service in WW2 (which is what they were intended for). They were used in most of the later conflicts - right up until 1981 in fact when they were finally retired.

Cheers


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

aroma said:


> Here's one I had until recently
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HI VERY NICE TO HOW MUCH DID YOU GET FOR IT WHEN SOLD IT, I BET IT WAS A LOT AS IT IS THE OMEGA ONE.ALL THE BEST WOODY77.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Actually, I returned it to the dealer for a full refund (credit note) as I decided I couldn't live with the radium on the dial. Sounds silly, I know but I decided it was the best course of action and instead I bought a gold Omega with the same 30T2 movement that was in the WWW and more or less the same vintage (1948) but no radium lume.

Some dealers are now asking in the Â£900s for them now but that's Omega - a Vertex is somewhat less but IMHO there is little difference in any of the dozen WWW watches. I do think they look good on a traditional leather bund strap though.

Enjoy yours

Cheers


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

aroma said:


> Actually, I returned it to the dealer for a full refund (credit note) as I decided I couldn't live with the radium on the dial. Sounds silly, I know but I decided it was the best course of action and instead I bought a gold Omega with the same 30T2 movement that was in the WWW and more or less the same vintage (1948) but no radium lume.
> 
> Some dealers are now asking in the Â£900s for them now but that's Omega - a Vertex is somewhat less but IMHO there is little difference in any of the dozen WWW watches. I do think they look good on a traditional leather bund strap though.
> 
> ...


hi yes thay geting very costly now, i do have a strap like the one in your photo and a nato for the watch as well as leather one thats on it now. as this is one of the watches i will leave to my sons i think it can only go up in value and i like the size of it, lots of watches this old are to small for me .all the best woody77.


----------

